# Neue Delphi - Prodave Units für V5.x und V6.x



## Lazarus™ (2 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe neue Units gepostet, für beide Prodave Versionen 5.x und 6.x,
damit haben sich die Versionen von woanders erledigt ;-)

Siehe hier: http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4816

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum Pascal/Delphi bei Siemens so hartnäckig vernachlässigt wird. Header für C/VB sind ja auch immer dabei  

Euer Backfeed wäre mir schon wichtig...


----------



## hdober (2 November 2007)

*Erreichbarkeit Lazarus*

Hallo Lazarus,

an der Prodave-Unit für V6.0 wäre ich sehr interessiert.
Gibt es ein Problem gibt es mit deinen Links ?

lg

hdober


----------



## Lazarus™ (8 November 2007)

Ja komischerweise ist der Link platt.... :???: 

Hier neu:


----------



## zotos (8 November 2007)

Lazarus™ schrieb:


> Ja komischerweise sind die Links platt....  :???:
> 
> Schick mir doch deine eMailadresse per PN, dann maile ich dir die Units...
> 
> Keine Ahnung, warum der Thread wech is...




Der Link verweist auf das alte phpBB2 basierende SPS-Forum und nun läuft es ja auf vB.


----------



## Lazarus™ (8 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Der Link verweist auf das alte phpBB2 basierende SPS-Forum und nun läuft es ja auf vB.


 
Habe das schon bemerkt und dann auch gleich mein Post ausgebessert


----------

